# favorite copy?



## Annaheru (Feb 28, 2006)

I must confess, I have a favorite set of Tolkien books. They are- with one exception- the ones I first read. The years, and the ignorant, have not been kind to these faithful friends and certain pages require near memorization to decipher the faded text. But I can't stand other copies: so I've spent a good deal of time and money attempting to find new copies of the exact same thing- ISBN, cover art, even exact print batch (yes, it's anal, but we all are in something). My problem is complicated, because they were my mom's (I've appropriated, some would say stole, them for ~10yrs) and I've vowed to present her with the exact same boxset. So I'm looking for two exact copies of a specific set.

Sometimes I wonder about my sanity, so I ask: Do you have a favorite copy/copies of Tolkien works? A near transparent particular you've had for years? Or does any copy (including those hideous new movie cover ones) suit?


----------



## Starbrow (Mar 9, 2006)

I received a hard cover set for Christmas about 25 years ago and they are like old friends to me. Much better than my original paperbacks.


----------



## Saucy (Mar 10, 2006)

The set i inherited from my uncle they were published in 80's sometme and are extremely awful condition, they are my favouirte because of there sentimental value i suppose. I also have a the movie set, they are nice but nothing special.


----------



## GuardianRanger (Mar 16, 2006)

My favorite set is the Ballantine 50th anniversary paperback set. I've read them a ton, yet they're still in pretty good condition.


----------



## Sathos (Aug 11, 2006)

Found these ones in a used book store not too long ago - I like them


----------



## Erurainon (Aug 11, 2006)

Sathos said:


> Found these ones in a used book store not too long ago - I like them



Hmmm, I have an edition of "The Hobbit" with these same illustrations inside... Kinda strange. Not that I have a special set of Tolkien books, as I have bought mine one by one. My favourite copy of a book at all is a physics book from 1945, which belonged to my great-grandfather and I really like it.

P.S. Hail Dargor, Sathos


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 11, 2006)

I first read Tolkien from paperbacks that were my mothers, probably from the late 70's with really washed out cover art that I think might've been Tolkien's personal water colors but the covers were already partially ripped and falling apart and the paper smelled funny, so I wasn't too fond of these copies. 

I put my own set on my Christmas list. I got a boxed set of ballantine paper backs which were nice and new but the cover art was UGLY. Legolas was especially awful to look at and the Hobbits looked a bit like the oompa loompa guy from the newer of the two Chocolate Factory movies. But they were mine! All mine! My precious .. . 

Two years ago I got the leatherette, single volume Lord of the Rings for Christmas and of all my books this is the only one that is fun to look at. It has been pointed out that it is also a bit awkward to read because of the size, but I don't mind it so much so I gave my ugly copies to my brother and treasure my big red book.

My boyfriend has a gorgeous boxed set with black covers and beautiful artwork that I am coveting. He does not know that I am dating him for his book collection . . . and his big brown eyes . .. and his off beat sense of humor . .. and his intelligence and sense of honor and gentlemanly manners . .. he actually helps me on with my coat . . . and and and . . . 

So what were we talking about again?


----------



## Sathos (Aug 11, 2006)

Erurainon said:


> P.S. Hail Dargor, Sathos



 

Found a picture of my other set... they're nice, but they didn't hold up too well through only two readings (and I'm pretty sure I don't neglect my books.. the other ones look fine).


----------

